# Wireless router showing two names? maybe 3?



## fiveforwardgears (Oct 10, 2010)

We recently switched from cable to DSL, along with carriers of the service.  When it was cable, my network was named "the interwebz".   Now that its DSL, its named "Myqwest7263".  Interwebz still shows up, and still shows you can connect to it.  My computer was automatically connecting to it and the internet was choppy.  I opened the network center to remove "interwebz" from my list.  I also see "myqwest1229".  The only other network in the area is my neighbors, which  is "linksys"  I'm quite positive "myqwest1229" is my connection also.  Why is my old network name still connectable?  why does my router show 3 names?  Is this effecting its performance?  Its a belkin.   

Also i bought a cheap wireless card off ebay that plugs into my USB when i installed windows 7, because my old one wouldnt work.  Is this affecting my internet speed any?  

I know computer basics, maybe a bit more then the average person.  So forgive me if this doesnt matter or isnt affecting anything, i figured id ask.  I searched some first, i couldnt figure out what key words to search, didnt know how to describe my problem.  Thanks guys! any help is appreciated.

-Brett


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 10, 2010)

You should only be able too see the wireless networks in your area. Evidently there is another quest wireless modem/router near your home. As far as your old network name still being visible either the modem/router is still on or you need to refresh your available wireless networks. A usb wireless adapter will work as long as your close to the wireless modem/router. However if you are aa decent distance away I recommend getting a pci wireless card that has antennaes on it.


----------



## fiveforwardgears (Oct 11, 2010)

johnb35 said:


> You should only be able too see the wireless networks in your area. Evidently there is another quest wireless modem/router near your home. As far as your old network name still being visible either the modem/router is still on or you need to refresh your available wireless networks. A usb wireless adapter will work as long as your close to the wireless modem/router. However if you are aa decent distance away I recommend getting a pci wireless card that has antennaes on it.



Thank you for the help.  I refreshed my available networks and interwebz is still there.  any ideas on how to get rid of it.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 11, 2010)

Either you have a corrupt wireless profile or your router that you assigned the network name to is still plugged in and broadcasting wireless.  You could try going into managing your wireless connections and deleting the profile for that network name.


----------



## DETNSWDER (Oct 12, 2010)

Have you taken your computer elsewhere?


----------

